# هل كلمة " آسف " تداوي الجراح



## thelife.pro (3 مارس 2007)

كان هناك غلام عـصـبي ، كان يـفـقـد صـوابه بشكـل مسـتـمـر . فـأحـضـر له والده كـيـساً مـمـلـوءاً بالمسامـيـر و قال له: 
يا بني أريدك أن تـدق مسمارا في سـيـاج حـديـقـتـنا كلما اجـتاحـتـك موجـة غـضـب و فـقـدت أعـصـابـك .

و هكذا بدأ الولد بتـنـفـيـذ نـصـيـحـة والده فدق في اليوم الأول 37 مسمارا و لكن إدخال المسمار في السياج لم يكن سهلا. فـبـدأ يحاول تمالك نـفـسه عـنـد الغـضـب.. و بعـد مرور أيام كان يدق مسامير أقـل.. و بعـدها بأسابـيـع تمكن من ضـبـط نـفـسه.. و توقف عن الغضب وعن دق المسامير.0
ثم جاء إلى والده و أخبره بإنجازه فـفـرح الأب بهذا التحول و قال له:- " ولكن عليك يا بني باستخراج مسمار لكل يوم لا تـغـضـب به ".

و بدأ الولد من جديد بخـلـع المسامير في اليوم الذي لا يـغـضـب فيه حتى انـتـهـى من خلع مسامير السياج كلها..
فجاء إلى والده و أخبره بإنجازه مرة أخرى..

فصحبه والده إلى السياج و قال له: " يا بني انك فعلت حـسـنا.. ولكن انـظـرالآن الى تلك الثقوب في السياج ، هذا السياج لن يكون كما كان أبدا ؛ عـنـدما تقول عبارات سيئة في حالة غـضـب فإنها تـتـرك آثارا مـثـل هذه الثـقـوب في نفوس الآخرين. تـسـتـطـيـع أن تـطـعـن الإنسان و تـخـرج السـكـيـن و ربما يندمل الجرح سريعا ،
ولكن جراح الطعن المعنوي لا تندمل أبدا

انتوا شو رأيكم


----------



## candy shop (4 مارس 2007)

قصه جميله اوى تعلم ان الواحد ميفقدش صوابه   ويكون حكيم,,,,,,,,,,,كونوا ودعاء كالحمام وحكماء كالحيات:yaka:


----------



## DEMIANA BOULES (5 مارس 2007)

*   حلوة جداااااااااااااااااااااا وبتفكرنا بوصية السيد المسيح " إغضبوا ولا تخطئوا " *


----------



## thelife.pro (5 مارس 2007)

شكرا لمروركم

             اخوكن طوني


----------



## thelife.pro (9 مارس 2007)

DEMIANA BOULES قال:


> *   حلوة جداااااااااااااااااااااا وبتفكرنا بوصية السيد المسيح " إغضبوا ولا تخطئوا " *



شكرا على هل المرور الجميل 
وعلى التذكير بهل الوصية الجميلة

اخوك طوني


----------



## meraaa (9 مارس 2007)

القصه راااااائعه بجد
وانا من رايىان كلمه اسف فعلا بتداااااااااااوى جراحات كتيييييير بس لما تكون صادقه وطالعه من القلب فعلا
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## thelife.pro (9 مارس 2007)

meraaa قال:


> القصه راااااائعه بجد
> وانا من رايىان كلمه اسف فعلا بتداااااااااااوى جراحات كتيييييير بس لما تكون صادقه وطالعه من القلب فعلا
> ربنا يباركك​



شكرا على مرورك


----------



## jim_halim (12 مارس 2007)

سلام و نعمة .. 

شكراً ليك أخي ( thelife.pro ) قصة جميلة فعلاً .. 

​


----------



## thelife.pro (12 مارس 2007)

شكرا لمرورك


----------



## man4truth (17 مارس 2007)

nice story & thank u


----------



## thelife.pro (17 مارس 2007)

العبرة في مغذى القصة 
اذا جرحنا شخص واعتذرنا منه نكون قد اصلحنا الجرح 
لكن يبقى للجرح علام للابد 
ووخاصة اذا كان الجرح من شخص قريب


----------



## dream2010 (17 مارس 2007)

عمر كلمة اسف ما بتداوى جراح لان الجرح يترك علامة لايمكن ان يخفيها احد....لذلك لابد ان ندقق فى تصرفتنا وفى كلامنا.


----------



## thelife.pro (18 مارس 2007)

dream2010 قال:


> عمر كلمة اسف ما بتداوى جراح لان الجرح يترك علامة لايمكن ان يخفيها احد....لذلك لابد ان ندقق فى تصرفتنا وفى كلامنا.




شكرا لمرورك 
وكلام صحيح مئة بالمئة


----------



## الزهره الجميله (25 مارس 2007)

_     ميرسى كتير  ربنا يباركك_


----------



## thelife.pro (25 مارس 2007)

اهلا فيكي الزهرة الجميلية 
شرف لي ان تكون مشاركتك الاولى بموضوع انا كتبته
واهلا بك بيننا


----------



## basboosa (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل كلمة " آسف " تداوي الجراح*

القصة فعلا جميلة وفعلا كلمة اسف فى معظم الاوقات مش بتداوى الجرح


----------



## النهيسى (2 أغسطس 2008)

حاكم نفسه اعظم من حاكم مدينه ......... هكذا يقول الرب ........... موضوعك حلو خالص ,,,,,,,,, 
يارين الانسن لا يغضب ولو غضب يعتذر الرب معكم ,,,, شكرااااااا ليك


----------



## النهيسى (2 أغسطس 2008)

حاكم نفسه اعظم من حاكم مدينه ......... هكذا يقول الرب ........... موضوعك حلو خالص ,,,,,,,,, 
يارين الانسان لا يغضب ولو غضب يعتذر الرب معكم ,,,, شكرااااااا ليك


----------



## thelife.pro (24 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: رد على: هل كلمة " آسف " تداوي الجراح*



basboosa قال:


> القصة فعلا جميلة وفعلا كلمة اسف فى معظم الاوقات مش بتداوى الجرح




شكرا ليك 

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## thelife.pro (24 أغسطس 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> حاكم نفسه اعظم من حاكم مدينه ......... هكذا يقول الرب ........... موضوعك حلو خالص ,,,,,,,,,
> يارين الانسان لا يغضب ولو غضب يعتذر الرب معكم ,,,, شكرااااااا ليك




شكرا ليكلامك الجميل 

الرب يباركك 

صلي لاجل ضعفي


----------



## happy angel (28 أغسطس 2009)

*ميرسى قصة جميلة
الجواب اللين يصرف الغضب والكلام الموجع يهيج السخط*​


----------



## thelife.pro (1 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لمرورك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (2 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع 

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## thelife.pro (4 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لمرورك 


الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## وليم تل (8 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا طونى
على القصة الجميلة ذات المغزى الاجمل
ودمت بود
​


----------

